# Saber Upper



## fox1371 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just purchased this...

http://www.talonarms.com/talonarms/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=758

Has anyone ever used anything from this manufacturer?  From what I've heard about them they are excellent however I thought I'd see what you guys had to say about it.  Now all I need to do is find the right stock to go along with it.  Any suggestions?  I'm looking at Victor stocks now.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't know anything about them, but in light of different uppers blowing up lately, I'd be interested in hearing more.


----------

